# How do you make a Circle cube using Crazy 3x3 Plus cubes?



## Charfield (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I have a question, would I be able to make a normal circle cube out of the Crazy 3x3 Plus Cubes? I assume I'd have to get atleast 2, but which ones? 

Basically I want to make the Circle cube that SmaZ made himself (which you can find here: http://www.puzzle-shop.de/start-museum.html)

Looking at this picture I take it I would at least have to get Mars:







And maybe Neptune if the colors can be switched. Also It would be nice to end up with 2 cubes that are still usable .

Looking forward to read your comments! Thanks!


----------

